# TPF Photo Challenge--August 2015--"Space"



## sm4him

It's BAAACCCKKK!! The TPF Photo Challenge has returned, hopefully for good! It's been a while since we had this going, so please--be sure to read ALL the rules and instructions below first, and be sure to ENTER by the end of the month!

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"Space"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!!

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following:


Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter, though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art thing, folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within five days of the end of the submission period, the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of a tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change that. Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about this as humanly possible.
I like bacon.
It is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate.
All images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally should be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks out and thinking about new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month (see bottom of this post).
*Images can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 1200 pixels long on their long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 1200 pixels.*
Images submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications of who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and copyrights embedded in EXIF information, etc. count as identification and such images will be rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.


*>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste this form into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "August '15 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process.

*PLEASE RE-NAME YOUR FILES NAMES TO MATCH PHOTO TITLE*


----------



## atiqursumon

I think this contest is great so I would I like to join with us thank you.


----------



## snowbear

I might enter this one.  Let me know if you get less than three entries.


----------



## sm4him

Hey you.
Yeah, you.  
I see you there, reading this. 
Don't you think it's about time you get a picture submitted for this month's challenge?

DO IT.  You'll have fun. I guarantee it. And if you don't, I'll refund all the money you paid me to enter the contest.


----------



## scotts2014se

I am really having a tough time coming up with something for this theme and running out of time!


----------



## snowbear

scotts2014se said:


> I am really having a tough time coming up with something for this theme and running out of time!



Time, I've got.  I ran out of space.


----------



## snerd

sm4him said:


> Hey you.
> Yeah, you.
> I see you there, reading this.
> Don't you think it's about time you get a picture submitted for this month's challenge?
> 
> DO IT.  You'll have fun. I guarantee it. And if you don't, I'll refund all the money you paid me to enter the contest.


How were you able to see me?! How?! This is freaking me out! You hackin' me?!


----------



## robbins.photo

snerd said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you.
> Yeah, you.
> I see you there, reading this.
> Don't you think it's about time you get a picture submitted for this month's challenge?
> 
> DO IT.  You'll have fun. I guarantee it. And if you don't, I'll refund all the money you paid me to enter the contest.
> 
> 
> 
> How were you able to see me?! How?! This is freaking me out! You hackin' me?!
Click to expand...

Oh for the love of Pete.  Ok, who turned the tv to the Snerd channel.   Seriously?  Look guys, that time you set it to ESPN 8 "the Ocho" and hid the remote was bad enough.  

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## sm4him

@snerd: I have my ways. I even saw it when you...well, never mind. I turned my eyes pretty quickly anyway.


----------



## sm4him

Hurry folks!! Just a few more days to enter! Space is limited!


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## snowbear

I need a lens recommendation: I've been told I have a lot of space between my ears so what lens should I use to shoot it?


----------



## sm4him

There are only about two days left to enter the challenge!

So far, there are ZERO entries. Zip. Zilch. Nada. None. That means there is still SPACE. 
On the upside, at this point, if you enter, your chances of winning are pretty good. 

This challenge WILL end on August 31 at midnight GMT, whether there are any entries or not. If there are no entries, we'll move on to another theme next month.


----------



## robbins.photo

Ok, not what I initially pictured but since my tripod is on loan, here goes:




Lake and Park 298 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, not what I initially pictured but since my tripod is on loan, here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lake and Park 298 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr



That won't work -- anonymous (that means unknown by everyone else) submissions.


----------



## robbins.photo

snowbear said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, not what I initially pictured but since my tripod is on loan, here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lake and Park 298 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That won't work -- anonymous (that means unknown by everyone else) submissions.
Click to expand...

Hey, was just trying to step up and be a nice guy so something got submitted at least.

Not worth getting attorneys involved by any stretch of the imagination.

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

It's all cool, but ya gotta deal with Sharon.


----------



## robbins.photo

snowbear said:


> It's all cool, but ya gotta deal with Sharon.



So forget the lawyer, call a SWAT team instead.  Ok, got it.


----------



## Tuonenlapsi

Is there going to be a new challenge soon? (since the month has passed)


----------



## robbins.photo

Tuonenlapsi said:


> Is there going to be a new challenge soon? (since the month has passed)



I hope so.  These SWAT guys are eating me out of house and home.


----------



## sm4him

Tuonenlapsi said:


> Is there going to be a new challenge soon? (since the month has passed)



Yes; yes there will be!! 
I'll be posting a new theme sometime today, as well as posting a voting poll for last month's theme.

So, check back soon!


----------

